
Facebook/Twitter/YouTube/Microsoft to censor hate speech within 24-hours - Evolved
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/31/technology/hate-speech-facebook-twitter-eu/index.html
======
kiruwa
Interesting conflation of "hate speech" with "supporting terror" in the
article.

------
hackney
What needs to be censored is all of the above incl. cnn. Problem solved.

